# Car, Boat and RV Care



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Just retired from the Navy on 1 August after 23 years and decided to start my own business. A friend of mine owns Black Label in Daytona and they make some of the best products on the market to date. I'm offering discounts to forum members, military and first responders on all products. Here are a couple of the top sellers.

Green Monster Degreaser - 100% Biodegradable so It can be used on the water. 

Insta Gloss - Restores plastics, rubber and fiberglass. Will make your boat look like new without a lot of effort and it lasts about a year. 

You can find all products on my website: www.pensacoladetailing.com

Please pm or call the number on my site with questions, I can get you even better discounts on 55 gallon drums.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent a message through your website....thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sent ya a pm

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

10-4 Roy, responded.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Back at ya

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

"pensacoladetailing.com" do you "do the detailing" with the supplied on your site, or do you just sell the stuff "for the detailing?" Good luck in your second career!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Jim,
I do some detailing on the side but my main business is selling car products. Thanks much!

Chad


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been doing quite a bit of headlight restoration so I would like to extend that service to anyone here on the forum. My normal rate is $40 but if your in Pensacola I will do your set for $30 and warranty it for 4 years. I can also do a little better on the price if you need multiple vehicles done.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good talking to you on the phone Tina, sorry about all the confusion!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

It was good talking to you too Chad. I'm glad we can work this out!:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Glad this worked out. Both you gents are class acts. I knew something was wrong 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW Tina! I am glad it worked out. We work very hard at what we did. Tell Chris THANK YOU so much for helping Capt. Willie out while I was in recovery. I will stop by Harbor View and visit soon. Love ya, Liz


----------

